# Gaggia MDF Advice



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I am currently grinding on my MDF at minimum setting of 1 & 2. Most forums, videos and other places of advice suggest the MDF be set approx 6-8 for espresso. I feel that my shots are still running a little fast even at that low grind setting. So my question is, does it sound like my burrs need replacing? The MDF is approx. 4 years old. It was stripped down and cleaned about a month ago.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You don't know what dose - or roast level of coffee other people are using or of your zero point is the same as your grinder .

Do the burrs look worn ? How may had been put through them

What the replacement cost ( if £20 then why not ! )


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> You don't know what dose - or roast level of coffee other people are using or of your zero point is the same as your grinder .
> 
> Do the burrs look worn ? How may had been put through them
> 
> What the replacement cost ( if £20 then why not ! )


This is all true. The burrs do not feel sharp to touch. I think I zeroed them correctly after a stripped the grinder down.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How fresh are your beans ?have they been stored in a cool dark place? With central heating on if the beans are exposed to warm air this can dry them out prematurely and would speed up you pour.

Try drawing your nail at right angles across the burr teeth, if they are sharp they will peel a sliver off your nail.

As was stated above , all grinders do not settle exactly the same, slight variations in burrs and carriers, machining and set up will cause differences


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Beans from Compass Coffee. Very fresh. Stored in dark airtight container.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

shaunclarke said:


> Beans from Compass Coffee. Very fresh. Stored in dark airtight container.


If tis one of their darker roasts then i woudnt expect you to be near zero ..

Did you put the burrs back ok - id recalibrate also ..


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> If tis one of their darker roasts then i woudnt expect you to be near zero ..
> 
> Did you put the burrs back ok - id recalibrate also ..


Burrs physically back in ok. I found zero by winding the burrs back until I heard that awful sound screech noise and then backed it off a notch.

Should the burrs feel sharp to the touch? My first burr grinder and never seen a good set of burrs so have no idea if they should feel sharp to the touch or not.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Forget the numbers - each grinder has its own setting.

Just keep adjusting until you reach the pour speed you like......


----------

